# Is this mushroom harmful to dogs?



## huskylover85 (Sep 23, 2014)

These mushrooms recently popped up in my backyard, does anyone on here know what type they are? Should I get rid of them for the safety of my dog? [/url] 
Thank you for any and all help!


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/coprinus_comatus.html


----------

